# What does one do? when all else fails



## JaggedAndRagged (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello VI'ers,

Rhetorical Interest, what does one do When ones idea is so complicated that he cannot get his small brain wrapped around it? When the pizza-base is done, the ingredients are sliced n diced part-way, but the oven is so far away!!! and your getting more n more hungry and agitated by every 60 seconds span? 
-not to mention that you cannot get any piece or quiet because your neighbours keep shouting and the walls are "paper-thin"/lined in concrete render(unfortunate place to be for a Sound centric musician) as one might know concrete is the worst possible type of material when it comes to sound-absorption... 

What does one do?! purchase a weapon?

Whats your drug of choice?
Whos your Psycho-therapist?
Sleep does not help, we tried it. we wake up numerous times through out the night thinking about it. All of it!(the pizza, the neighbours), dogs barking do not calm me down either...
We usually hit Jim Beam but my local supermarket has run out...


----------



## JaggedAndRagged (Oct 2, 2017)

fall back to web-design?
3d?

Rap? rock?-metal?
Anti-depressants? vitamins?
Get a girlfriend?/boyfriend?
jump in the pool -try to learn to swim?
get a %cat[10]?


----------



## Lindon (Oct 3, 2017)

oblique strategies


----------



## SillyMidOn (Oct 3, 2017)

“*Au milieu de l'hiver, j'ai découvert en moi un invincible été.*”

- Albert Camus

_In the depths of winter, I discovered there was an invincible summer in me._


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 3, 2017)

Lay down. You are delusional.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 3, 2017)

JaggedAndRagged said:


> Rap? rock?-metal?



Great for those paper-thin walls!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Oct 3, 2017)

I think we've all been there. Since this was in scripting forum, I'm assuming it's regarding that, and I imagine we can all relate.

It's generally the most exciting time, because if you're thinking about something that you really can't wrap your head around at all, it's normally not something that's been done before, or at the very least not something you've ever done before. I personally go to the gym and I usually figure it out there, whenever I _stop _scripting is when I get the most work done ^^


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 3, 2017)

douggibson said:


> When I burn out I write stupid shit on Vi-control no one understands.



I'm just now learning that this works really well.


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 3, 2017)

there is nothing a cup of tea can't fix <3


----------



## GtrString (Oct 4, 2017)

Sex! Out of your head and into your body


----------



## JaggedAndRagged (Oct 6, 2017)

Lindon said:


> oblique strategies


Is it this one?


----------



## Wake (Oct 6, 2017)

St John's wort tea.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 7, 2017)

Like the Eno wisdom above...
...you are going to fail, so then FAIL IN AN INTERESTING WAY...

Or throw the dart and paint the bullseye around it. 

There's a great anecdote in the Eno tape op interview where there was a glitch/noise on a track. Instead of hiding it they turned it up and made it sound deliberate.


And make another espresso.


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 8, 2017)

if you're like me it's probably your lack of hardware and software that is holding you back. I could be David Bowie 2.0 if only I had a new Korg Kronos or maybe a new solo cello VST. Why doesn't my wife get this? I know I said this when I didn't have Metropolis Ark 2 but I was naive and/or kidding. The next library I buy will become my everlasting muse. Honest. No fooling. 

or...

Quit. There's enough great music to last a lifetime. 

(I kid. Good luck with your "bump in the road" We all have been there. That's why I'm typing this instead of writing...)


----------



## Lindon (Oct 9, 2017)

JaggedAndRagged said:


> Is it this one?


Yep available on line now too... http://stoney.sb.org/eno/oblique.html


----------

